# Galveston Bay 6/8 BEWARE!!! DEAD FISH PIC!!



## troutmanmike

Well my buddies and I decided to go hit the area we hit on Saturday, and brought along a couple of others this time that were in need for a fish fry. Well we arrived again at 5:30am and it was on until we all limited out of trout. We had 7 limits by 8:30 am. All I can say is WOW!!! AWESOME!! the wind did not affect us at all in those 2 days of fishing.. We caught all fish on a variety of sand eels lures. All fish were caught in 2-4 ft of water, with and incoming tide and we were on scattered shell..Dont worry guys all fish will be eaten at a big fish fry this weekend so I dont wont to hear all the nonsense about freezer burn, keep 5 and ect..All I can say those were 2 awesome days I soon will not forget.


----------



## Texxan1

Geeeze Mike

Thats what im talkin about.. How come the rest of us can't find those fish lol


----------



## luna nueva

Nice Catch!


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice report and pic. 

You must know where that hatchery inlet is.. ....j/k

I am still in search of that inlet...LOL


----------



## ComeFrom?

I can remember stacking them-up like that! Back then we didn't use (or have) an electric filet knife. I do remember Mom's old dull butcher knife though. Talk about a mess!! That was a days worth of fun! CF?


----------



## DatDude

Nice gutpiles.LOL


----------



## saltaholic

Beautiful............man wish I could hit em like that again!!


----------



## MadMike

are you serious? thats bad *** never been on a 70 trout day. doubt i ever will


----------



## phi471

Nice haul!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder

ATTA BOY!


----------



## Capt D

Dam YOU eat a hell of alot of fish.


----------



## Swampus

Thats what I call Rippin' Lips on a steady basis!!

Have a great fry and tip a few for us please!!

ps: I eat what I catch or shoot!--No veeegen here bro!


----------



## NWW

Very nice!


----------



## SUPERSAM

Dude....**** nice haul!!!!


----------



## LA Cox

That's the definition of a meal haul! Awesome catch.

Late,
Cox


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

That one in the middle looks too small!:rotfl:


----------



## troutmanmike

I will bring you next time to measure them for me!! Which is the one in the middle??? LOL:rotfl:


FlatoutFishin said:


> That one in the middle looks too small!:rotfl:


----------



## oc48

*good job*

Troutmanmike,
nice job bro. I haven't whacked 'em like that in two years. I'm going to have to hit my little spot where they should be stacking right now......you had me at hello....


----------



## Old Whaler

Very nice catch! When is the fish fry? I'll bring my famous tartar sauce. SSSSSHHHHH.......the junior game wardens will be posting on a rampage soon!


----------



## Levelwind

Good Goin! Hope you have a great fry!


----------



## TheSampsonator

*Slay'n yellow mouths.......*

The *Legend* strikes again! Heard it was an epic morning. You should think about changing that SN to troutpimpmike.


----------



## NateTxAg

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to troutmanmike again.


Slaying the trout!!! Keep on em!!!


----------



## Tiny

dude!!! why did you kill all them trout!!!

You should be ashamed of yourself!!!



Ohh you didn't want to hear any of that did you!!!


Ok here goes... Dude!! Where did you get all them Trout??!?!?
Way to slaughter 'em!! I just hope when I finally go this weekend that we can wack the hell out of them like that!!! Good Day for Sure!!!!


----------



## Batboy0068

wow please PM gps directions to that spot.LOL Great job


----------



## GSMAN

A moment of silence please for the dead fish ........Ok...that's enough!!  This is what happens when someone turns down two invites on a couple of great fishing trips!! Yep..that's about right for me. Nice job Mike! Oh..yeah..you need a bigger tailgate!

I heard you and me got invited to a Fishing tournament by Leaguecity Lou to match our skills against fajita Juan and Capt. D this father's day! I am going to go get Capt Ds numbers off his gps. Don't tell him! lol!


----------



## Profish00

nice....great haul


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

troutmanmike said:


> I will bring you next time to measure them for me!! Which is the one in the middle??? LOL:rotfl:


The one right next to that 14"er! sad3sm 
Looks like ya'll are all fans of The GoingCoastal Stringer Club....I'll fit right in!

And please Corrosion X those needlenose...terrible way to treat your tools!


----------



## D.L.

Nice catch! I need to go fishing with you congrats on 2 record days!


----------



## Tslick

Wack'em n stacke'm. I like it. 

Is that a bottle of peroxide? Someone get injured? 

Good catch.


----------



## troutmanmike

My friend got a little cut but nothing major. Just cleaned it up real good with all the bad things in the water!!


Tslick said:


> Wack'em n stacke'm. I like it.
> 
> Is that a bottle of peroxide? Someone get injured?
> 
> Good catch.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Tslick said:


> Wack'em n stacke'm. I like it.
> 
> Is that a bottle of peroxide? Someone get injured?
> 
> Good catch.


It's for his hair...when the powers that be hear of his catching ability...he's going Hollywood. The TroutmanMake Fishing Show...it does have a sorta good ring to it. Prolly have that little Angel fellow with him too!


----------



## agteacher

Texxan1 said:


> Geeeze Mike
> 
> Thats what im talkin about.. How come the rest of us can't find those fish lol


I found them--but they are really hard to catch now!!!!
but if you could it would be easier--already filleted!!!

great job!!!
it did make me sick to see all those fish on YOUR tailgate instead of MINE!!!

good for ya


----------



## Jess

nice!!


----------



## spitfire

cool!!!!


----------



## surfgrinder

that's pretty awesome especially for the high winds that we have been having. I am sure that some of the guides are jealous!! sounds like louisiana


----------



## Fish Aholic

Awsome time had by all. hahah

Hey where is that slick coming from....???lol


----------



## Melon

Looks like Crisco Lake will have some new brooding stock!


----------



## The Machine

that will be a fish fry alright


----------



## Nicademas

I'm so impressed.


----------



## boashna

you are killing me


----------



## Dipsay

WOW! er....WOW! I cant think of anything else to say..


----------



## let's talk fishin

did you say fish when and where


----------



## texacajun

The only complaining I got is why come I wasn't invited??!!! Congrats on a great catch. A 7 man limit is awesome. Hopefully that is a good indicator for the rest of us when the wind lays down that we can get on some fish....if you leave us any!!!!!

Great job bro.....nice smack-down.

Mike


----------



## Tony Espinoza

*The Legend in full force*

Trout Man Legend, two days great days of killing trout. GSMAN we miss you bud, There was so much B/S and fish you would of love it. Great time Mike.


----------



## troutmanmike

Thanks for all the comments guys!!


----------



## Troutfisch

Wow - that's a nice mess of fish there! 

Glad to see people staying on the fish despite the rough conditions.


----------



## dennis_99

Let me know when and where the fish fry is at!


----------



## fatrat82

nice catch mike! did you hit up a normal spot that you fish often and they were just there or did you cruise and find a bunch of bait and hop out and wade? Not doubting your skills on locating or catching fish but just curious how much lady luck played into 70 keeper trout? Talk about the right spot at the right time.


----------



## TRACERP

WOW!!!! Give me the coordinates. Good job...nice haul!!!


----------



## CaseyS

*Nice Pliers*

Seriously,

Awesome Catch


----------



## TMO

Awsome catch!!!!! I am really jealous


----------



## Solid Action

Nice haul, good eating size.


----------



## FISH FRYER

I guess he dont read your post to often. The guy has been flat on them. 
I did not think your were going to post them in fear of the junior gamewardens!!LOL Congrats on the catch Mike and other members of the party, a day to remember for a long time.


fatrat82 said:


> nice catch mike! did you hit up a normal spot that you fish often and they were just there or did you cruise and find a bunch of bait and hop out and wade? Not doubting your skills on locating or catching fish but just curious how much lady luck played into 70 keeper trout? Talk about the right spot at the right time.


----------



## steve bench

SUPER CATCH


----------



## surfgrinder

hey fatrat, it would be nice to get details but everybody is afraid of giving away their secret spot even though there is no such thing as a secret spot anymore. This is just the place to brag. Congrats on the 70 TMM. I hate to say it but i not sure if i would have called all my friends the next day to go slay them. I would be afraid they would show up with thier 7 and so on!


----------



## troutmanmike

There are still a few that people dont know believe it or not.. Not a other person in site or boat from where we were.. As far as them bringing other friends, they needed fish for a fish fry for over 70 people,and the fish were there so why not?? Fishing changes everyday they might not be there the next time every fisherman knows that. These are friends that i usually fish with and I did not mind.. Thats why you have more than just a few spots!!


surfgrinder said:


> but everybody is afraid of giving away their secret spot even though there is no such thing as a secret spot anymore. This is just the place to brag. Congrats on the 70 TMM. I hate to say it but i not sure if i would have called all my friends the next day to go slay them. I would be afraid they would show up with thier 7 and so on!


----------



## Corey D

*trinity bay*

mike i still cannot beleive that all of them trout came from trinity bay.........................lol. ahem i am still waiting on the phone 2 ring


----------



## surfgrinder

its all good!


----------



## MsAddicted

Dang Mike. Good job!


----------



## tejastroutkilla

NIIIIIIIIIIIIICE mess of fish.


----------



## muddnasty

i'm jealous


----------



## fatrat82

No, i read his post the other day and saw the pictures of him mopping up again. I was just asking some general questions about conditions.



FISH FRYER said:


> I guess he dont read your post to often. The guy has been flat on them.
> I did not think your were going to post them in fear of the junior gamewardens!!LOL Congrats on the catch Mike and other members of the party, a day to remember for a long time.


----------



## fatrat82

I was not asking for his location....i was asking more or less about the conditions on which he found the fish. maybe i didn't explain myself better.



surfgrinder said:


> hey fatrat, it would be nice to get details but everybody is afraid of giving away their secret spot even though there is no such thing as a secret spot anymore. This is just the place to brag. Congrats on the 70 TMM. I hate to say it but i not sure if i would have called all my friends the next day to go slay them. I would be afraid they would show up with thier 7 and so on!


----------



## cody layman

man send me a pm and tell me where at dude


----------



## Aggieangler

Good to see nothing changes with TMM. Great job as usual bud! I still need to get down there and fish with you sometime!


----------



## bella92

That's some nice fresh dead there boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squeaky Penn

I for one am glad some folks are not skeered to post pics of a nice haul like that. Especially since they were caught with a purpose in mind. Full bellies!!

Great catch and I am jealous as he!!


----------

